# Livello del forum e degli HOWTO presenti

## klaimath

Perdonate lo sfogo ma questo post, fatto da un emerito sconosciuto che in ogni caso non è a digiono di Linux avendo scaricato il lavoro di Torvalds per la prima volta 4 mesi dopo la famosa mail, è una grossa tirata d'orecchie nei confronti della comunità italiana di Gentoo e di Gentoo come distribuzione.

Non voglio elencare i problemi che ho riscontrato in questo mese e mezzo ne spiegare come li ho risolti, vi basti sapere che un ebuild scritto per un pacchetto che mi bloccava il vecchio xorg non funzionava e mi ha fatto ammattire 3 giorni (lo stesso gruppo di sviluppo di Gentoo, dopo aver analizzato l'ebuild e aver riscontrato gli stessi problemii, ha rispostosto con un laconico BHO al perchè era successo quello che era successo e questo la dice lunga).

Lo sfogo che ha generato sta mail è una cappero di Ati 9200 che su Gentoo non ne vuole sapere di andare mentre su altre distribuzioni (SuSE binaria e Debian COMPILATA) va che è una meraviglia. Ho provato a seguire gli howto presenti su questo forum ma mi sono arreso al fatto che sono decisamente vecchi e pronti per il pensionamento (ad esempio l'howto per le ATI https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-115054-highlight-ati.html è talmente vecchio che potrebbe anche venir rimosso ). 

Non credo che un howto come quello possa essere di una qualche utilitò oggi, un pò come se postassi su kernel.org chiedendo lumi su un diver (kernel 2.6) che mi da problemi e mi dicessero di seguire l'howto tal de tali riferito allo stesso driver in versione 2.0.XX dato che nel howto si fa riferimento a comandi e opzioni che non esistono più.

Tuttavia leggendo il forum non sono rari i commenti tipo ...... leggi quel howto (vecchio di anni che in campo informatico sono secoli) perchè l'argomento è stato trattato e ritrattato.

Ecco, quello che rimprovero a Gentoo e alla sua comunità è questo. Il non rinnovarsi. State sicuri che se su SuSE e Debian sta ATI va a 1900/2000 e passa fps con glxgears ora come ora, per quanto mi girano i cosidetti, la mando a 3000 (e la overclocco pure) come minimo ma in ogni caso non è il sistema. 

Se si vuole mantenere un forum dedicato ad una distribuzione che si aggiorna e rinnova in continuazuone bisogna aggiornarsi e rinnovarsi in continuazuone altrimenti tanto vale chiuderlo perchè l''utilità globale è pari a 0 per coloro che cercano una risposta ma anche per coloro che vogliono aiutare il prossimo.

Saluti a tutti

Adriano

----------

## codadilupo

le questioni poste sono anche interessanti.

tuttavia resta che:

- un forum è una piazza (e che altro, se no ?) dove ci si incontra e si parla. Nessuno qui insegna nulla, ne' si ha la pretesa di imparare - se non dal dialogo in se' e per se'- e tutto è da prendersi con beneficio d'inventario

- un howto presente su gentoo.org, se vecchio e non piu' adeguato, va segnalato a gentoo.org, non sulla sezione italofona del forum di supporto alla distribuzione

passo e chiudo

Coda

----------

## klaimath

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> le questioni poste sono anche interessanti.
> 
> tuttavia resta che:
> 
> - un forum è una piazza (e che altro, se no ?) dove ci si incontra e si parla. Nessuno qui insegna nulla, ne' si ha la pretesa di imparare - se non dal dialogo in se' e per se'- e tutto è da prendersi con beneficio d'inventario
> ...

 

hai ragione, perfettamente ragione ma allora per quale motivo, se lo scopo è parlare, si dice alle persone di guardare un qualcosa di vecchio e inutile e non si parla ?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - un howto presente su gentoo.org, se vecchio e non piu' adeguato, va segnalato a gentoo.org, non sulla sezione italofona del forum di supporto alla distribuzione
> 
> passo e chiudo
> ...

 

Leggi bene il mio post non solo quello che ti pare. L'howto segnalato non è su gentoo ma sulla sezione italofona di questo forum.

Notte a te

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## codadilupo

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   le questioni poste sono anche interessanti.
> 
> tuttavia resta che:
> 
> - un forum è una piazza (e che altro, se no ?) dove ci si incontra e si parla. Nessuno qui insegna nulla, ne' si ha la pretesa di imparare - se non dal dialogo in se' e per se'- e tutto è da prendersi con beneficio d'inventario
> ...

 

orpo... perché si ritiene ancora valido ? perchè si è utilizzato con profitto ? perchè chi l'ha usato l'ha trovato buono ? eppoi, ti sembra proprio che non si parli, quaggiu' ?

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> - un howto presente su gentoo.org, se vecchio e non piu' adeguato, va segnalato a gentoo.org, non sulla sezione italofona del forum di supporto alla distribuzione
> 
> passo e chiudo
> ...

 

mi scuso infinitamente di non aver letto correttamente il link evidenziato, e ti ringrazioni per la squisitezza con cui me lo hai fatto notare. Che dirti.. io non uso piu' quell'howto per la mia ATI9600 da parecchio tempo. Sono davvero cosi' cambiate le cose ? Pensavo che ancora, per configurare le ATI, si ripetessero sempre gli stessi passi, come d'altr'onde faccio io ancor oggi.

Coda

----------

## klaimath

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> orpo... perché si ritiene ancora valido ? perchè si è utilizzato con profitto ? perchè chi l'ha usato l'ha trovato buono ? eppoi, ti sembra proprio che non si parli, quaggiu' ?
> 
> 

 

Se si ritiene ancora valido non lo so, quello che so è che mi è capitato di leggere risposte di persone che dicevano di guardarlo dal che ne desumo che qualcuno lo ritiene valido, personalmente no visto che seguendo i passi descritti manco trovo i comandi ... ad esempio /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig ora come ora non esiste più o almeno ne ati-drivers ne ati-drivers-extra me lo hanno installato.

In quanto al parlare direi che qua è ottimo solo che, come ho appena fatto notare in questo stupido esempio, se tu mi dici di andare a vedere quel howto perchè ho un problema e manco trovo i comandi mi sento un pò preso per il naso; poi vedo che è stato aggiornato l'ultima volta nel 2004 e me ne faccio una ragione ma non è un buon modo per aiutare, meglio tacere quando qualcuno chiede qualcosa.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi scuso infinitamente di non aver letto correttamente il link evidenziato, e ti ringrazioni per la squisitezza con cui me lo hai fatto notare. Che dirti.. io non uso piu' quell'howto per la mia ATI9600 da parecchio tempo. Sono davvero cosi' cambiate le cose ? Pensavo che ancora, per configurare le ATI, si ripetessero sempre gli stessi passi, come d'altr'onde faccio io ancor oggi.
> 
> Coda

 

Quello che è cambiato da quando è stato scritto a ora onestamente non lo so visto che al tempo usavo Slackware. Quel che so è che adesso quel howto, nella sua totalità poi si assume che chi usa Gentoo sappia anche arrangiarsi, serve un pò a poco dato che mancano anche i comandi a cui fa riferimento.

Ripeto quello che ho detto prima. Tra ati-drivers e ati-drivers-extra non ho installato un solo comando capace di fare una configurazione, anche sommaria, della mia radeon. Per fortuna ho suse sull'altra partizione altrimenti ora non avrei, senza overclock, 2200 di fps con glxgears.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## gamberetto

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   le questioni poste sono anche interessanti.
> 
> tuttavia resta che:
> 
> - un forum è una piazza (e che altro, se no ?) dove ci si incontra e si parla. Nessuno qui insegna nulla, ne' si ha la pretesa di imparare - se non dal dialogo in se' e per se'- e tutto è da prendersi con beneficio d'inventario
> ...

 

Forse quella persona in quel momento aveva quella risposta? Poi non ho mai visto nessuno venir zittito dai moderatori se dopo aver visionato gli HowTo non riesce ancora a risolvere il problema.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> - un howto presente su gentoo.org, se vecchio e non piu' adeguato, va segnalato a gentoo.org, non sulla sezione italofona del forum di supporto alla distribuzione
> 
> passo e chiudo
> ...

 

Non si può pretendere che gli HowTo presenti nel forum vengano mantenuti aggiornati. Oggi un utente ha il tempo di dare il suo contributo e scrivere un HowTo, domani magari non può più farlo, ma non ha mica firmato nessun contratto, né preso impegni "ufficiali" con la comunità gentoo.

Se vuoi un HowTo aggiornato il primo luogo dove guardare è www.gentoo.org nella sezione Docs.

Se mi permetti, in una comunità bisogna entrarci in punta di piedi per un paio di mesi in modo da capirla, altrimenti si rischia di trarre conclusioni affrettate.

Detto questo, sono felice di averti fra noi e spero che riesca anche tu a triovarti a tuo agio in questa "piazza".   :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse quella persona in quel momento aveva quella risposta? Poi non ho mai visto nessuno venir zittito dai moderatori se dopo aver visionato gli HowTo non riesce ancora a risolvere il problema.
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione anche nel dire che non hai mai visto i moderatori zittire, tuttavia non sono infrequenti i post in cui ...  a fronte di un problema analogo ... si dici di guardare certi howto. Non sono solo i moderatori a fare il forum anzi tutto il contrario.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non si può pretendere che gli HowTo presenti nel forum vengano mantenuti aggiornati. Oggi un utente ha il tempo di dare il suo contributo e scrivere un HowTo, domani magari non può più farlo, ma non ha mica firmato nessun contratto, né preso impegni "ufficiali" con la comunità gentoo.
> 
> Se vuoi un HowTo aggiornato il primo luogo dove guardare è www.gentoo.org nella sezione Docs.
> ...

 

Esatto hai centrato il problema e quindi la domanda è: Dato che non si puà GIUSTAMENTE pretendere che gli howto vengano aggiornati per quale motivo si evita di rispondere a chi ha problemi e lo si manda alla visione di un qualcosa che in alcuni punti è almeno non esatto ?

Non vi pare, e mi ci metto io in primis, che alle vosle si pecchi un pò tutti di supponenza ? Della serie io ho fatto così, li c'è scritto così o qualcosa di simile, leggitelo e non "rompere".

Specialmente quando si parla di cose delicate come i dirver, vengono aggiornati spesso, non sarebbe meglio riflettere un secondo prima di mandare la gente a leggere un qualcosa di sicuramente utile ma vecchio di 2 anni e per tantissimi e importantissimi versi non attuale ?

Se, condizionale docet, decidiamo di darci supporto facciamolo fino in fondo non a metà.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## gamberetto

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esatto hai centrato il problema e quindi la domanda è: Dato che non si puà GIUSTAMENTE pretendere che gli howto vengano aggiornati per quale motivo si evita di rispondere a chi ha problemi e lo si manda alla visione di un qualcosa che in alcuni punti è almeno non esatto ?
> 
> Se, condizionale docet, decidiamo di darci supporto facciamolo fino in fondo non a metà.
> ...

 

Diciamola così: siccome è bello darsi una mano, ognuno fa la sua parte. Tu prima provi gli HowTo che ci sono già e che potrebbero potenzialmente risolvere il tuo problema, anche se vecchi. Poi, se non funzionano, puoi farlo presente. Se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa ti aiuterà. Se nessuno è in grado di aiutarti, non puoi pretendere niente.

Qua, mi pare di aver capito funzioni così: non c'è la domanda e poi la risposta subito pronta, prima devi fare un po' di fatica con google e soprattutto con la casellina di ricerca in alto a destra.

Un consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di usare tutto software stabile e niente in ~arch. Ti eviti una montagna di problemi.  (almeno per i primi temnpi naturalmente)  :Wink: 

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Non vi pare, e mi ci metto io in primis, che alle vosle si pecchi un pò tutti di supponenza ? Della serie io ho fatto così, li c'è scritto così o qualcosa di simile, leggitelo e non "rompere".
> 
> Specialmente quando si parla di cose delicate come i dirver, vengono aggiornati spesso, non sarebbe meglio riflettere un secondo prima di mandare la gente a leggere un qualcosa di sicuramente utile ma vecchio di 2 anni e per tantissimi e importantissimi versi non attuale ?

 

Una cosa che ti posso assicurare è la buonafede di chi risponde, anche solo con un link ad un HowTo vecchio di 2 anni.

Poi questo è un forum: bisogna prendere quello che c'è. Almeno così la vedo io.

Passo e chiudo, non vorrei che questo diventasse un flame!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klaimath

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Non vi pare, e mi ci metto io in primis, che alle vosle si pecchi un pò tutti di supponenza ? Della serie io ho fatto così, li c'è scritto così o qualcosa di simile, leggitelo e non "rompere".
> 
> Specialmente quando si parla di cose delicate come i dirver, vengono aggiornati spesso, non sarebbe meglio riflettere un secondo prima di mandare la gente a leggere un qualcosa di sicuramente utile ma vecchio di 2 anni e per tantissimi e importantissimi versi non attuale ? 
> 
> Una cosa che ti posso assicurare è la buonafede di chi risponde, anche solo con un link ad un HowTo vecchio di 2 anni.
> ...

 

Guarda.

Lungi da me l'idea di mettere in dubbio la buona fede di chi è su questo forum questo sia chiaro. Quello che dico è che se una persona, mettiamo MisterX, posta chiedendo aiuto in relazione al argomento Y e gli viene risposto di guardare l'howto Z vecchio di 2 anni questa persona difficilmente, siamo tutti consapevoli di quanto si evolve in fretta la tecnologia informatica, potrà trovare una soluzione al suo problema.

Quello che spesso accade sui forum, e qua mi darai ragione, è che una risposta quasi standard è fatti una ricerca sul forum perchè abbiamo già trattato l'argomento ignorando, nella maggior parte dei casi, alcuni punti importanti che sono:

1) Non si sa chi è che posta. Potrebbe anche essere uno che ne sa enormemente più di noi ma che davanti ad un grosso problema si è rivolto alla comunità sperando in un aiuto che non sia solamente ristretto al cerca questo e quello che magari conosce a memoria.

2) Non siamo mai in grado di stabilere le vere e reali differenze tra un software e l'altro. Quante volte capita di aggiornare un pacchetto e non vederlo più funzionare fino al downgrade ? Eppure nel changelog c'è scritto che è stato cambiato solo questo e quello. In questo caso le variabili sono tantissime e vanno dalle librerie installate suoi nostri pc ... nel mio caso Blender voleva le libsdl-1.2.10 ma fino a che non ho messo le 1.2.9 non è partito ... a tantissimi altri fattori che da fuori non siamo in grado di determinare.

Lo so che alla fine diventa quasi un mestiere e nessuno di noi, anche qua io in primis, lo vuol fare ma forse sarebbe il caso di definire nuove risposte visto che spesso si risponde in maniera vecchia a problemi nuovi.

Quello che intendo dire è che se 2 anni fa mi avessi detto, a fronte di un problema con le ATI, di leggere quel howto ti avrei detto grazie 1000 oggi ti posso solo dire che l'ho letto ma non serve a nulla. 

Il motivo del mio sfogo alla fine è tutto qua e non c'è cattiveria in esso te lo posso garantiere.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Cerberos86

Ciò che ti ha portato a questo "sfogo" mi sembra sia un semplice problema di comunicazione, le soluzioni sono due:

- hai già letto l'how-to prima di postare, non tUi è servito e hai riscontrato che è obsoleto;

soluzione: nel tuo post dici che hai già letto l'how-to e non è stato utile e che forse è il caso di aggiornalo....

-posti, ti rispondono di leggere l'how-to, tu lo fai e non ti serve a niente;

soluzione: rispondi al topic dicendo che non è servito e l'how-to è dell'anteguerra...

nessuno si offende, nessuno si arrabbia, semplicemente si trova una soluzione...

meglio ancora, se si trovano aggiornamenti si segnala ad un mod o all'autore del post di aggiornare anche la documentazione.

Ultima annotazione: la doc del forum non è ufficiale, soierano semplici "interventi spontanei" per aiutare qualcuno, soprattutto nella fase iniziale di sviluppo dei progetti. Per how-to recenti c'è il fantastico www.gentoo-wiki.org anche se necessita di un minimo di dimestichezza con la lingua straniera... Tutto sommato questo è uno dei problemi cronici di Gentoo, non è una distro bella e pronta...Servono docs e smazzamento anche per chi il pinguino lo mastica bene.

Tutto IMHO...

ciaoz

----------

## cloc3

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Per fortuna ho suse sull'altra partizione altrimenti ora non avrei, senza overclock, 2200 di fps con glxgears.
> 
> 

 

Dunque a tuo modo ne sei uscito.

Io posterei le tue osservazioni direttamente in coda a quel post, dove tra l'altro calvizia attende una risposta adeguata da quasi un anno e mezzo.

In più, oltre al wiki segnalato da Cerberos86, ti ricordo che esiste anche quello italiano.

Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che "bisogna aggiornarsi e rinnovarsi in continuazione" ma questo è possibile solo se la documentazione è utilizzata in modo attivo. Ti dirò di più. Sono convinto che il vero punto di forza di Gentoo sia proprio la qualità e la dinamicità della documentazione, grazie anche al contributo dei forum.

----------

## MajinJoko

anche se sono per lo più contrario a risposte tipo "fatti una ricerca", devo ammettere che spesso risposte quali "leggiti l'how to" sono la prima cosa che è possibile scrivere ad un utente in difficoltà.

Voglio dire, spesso le richieste di aiuto sono incomplete, o l'utente è palesemente bloccato da "ignoranza". Consigliar di seguire un how to permette a lui di iniziare a muoversi in una qualunque direzione e, in caso di nuovo errore, di formulare una richiesta di aiuto molto più precisa ("sono fermo qui", "non trovo il comando", "da qui in poi che faccio?").

non credo sia un atteggiamento "spocchioso" o che altro, a suo modo è comunque un tentativo di dare una mano. Se non si volesse aiutare, si evita anche di rispondere..

Devi inoltre considerare che magari il problema che ti si presenta non è mai accaduto a nessuno, quindi la risposta che ricevi è sì vecchia di secoli, ma magari è quella "un pò più sensata".

Ci si da una mano un pò tutti, apprezziamo anche solo la buona volontà di provarci.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo sfogo che ha generato sta mail è una cappero di Ati 9200 che su Gentoo non ne vuole sapere di andare mentre su altre distribuzioni (SuSE binaria e Debian COMPILATA) va che è una meraviglia. 
> 
> 

 

Io avrei iniziato col vedere la configurazione adottata da queste distro e avrei cercato di replicarla su gentoo. Ma credo che lo scopo del tuo post non sia tanto quello di configurare la tua macchina bensi quello di sottolineare che a volte gli howto non vengono mantenuti.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a seguire gli howto presenti su questo forum ma mi sono arreso al fatto che sono decisamente vecchi e pronti per il pensionamento (ad esempio l'howto per le ATI https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-115054-highlight-ati.html è talmente vecchio che potrebbe anche venir rimosso ). 
> 
> 

 

Non credo che rimuovere un thread dal forum sia in se una buona idea. 

Il problema di base e' che i moderatori non hanno la possibilita' di leggere tutti gli howto che vengono postati e verificarne la correttezza, anche perche' visto che il forum non ci permette di mantenerci e di mantenere le nostre fidanzate, tra un post e l'altro cerchiamo anche di lavorare.

Devono essere gli utenti a verificare la correttezza di un HOWTO e nel caso in cui non sia piu' "attuale" di fare delle aggiunte o segnalarlo ad un mod che lo marchera' eventualemte come "deprecato".

----------

## skakz

la documentazione di gentoo è praticamente "infinita".. se uno vuole trovare qualcosa la trova! basta solo mettersi a cercare!! se non hai ancora risolto il tuo problema prova sul wiki più precisamente qui

----------

## Onip

un paio di opinioni

1) quoto chi dice chi cerca trova..., anche io, configurando il pc di un amico, ho avuto lo stesso problema, risolto con una facile ricerchina.

2) Non sarebbe stato meglio (e più opportuno) un sobrio post nel thread dell'HowTo incriminato che dicesse qualcosa tipo:"Hey ragazzi, questa guida non va più bene, non trovo il tal comando . L'OpenSource, almeno qui in gentoo, presuppone un pochino di "uso attivo". Se qualcosa non va bene ci si attiva, secondo le proprie capacità\disponibilità di tempo, perchè venga aggiustata.

3) Se uno ti consiglia una guida è perchè, evidentemente, l'ha aiutato. Non certo per farti perdere tempo. Tuttalpiù che la configurazione di xorg, tipicamente, una volta fatta così rimane...

Byez

p.s. sono solo opinioni mie, non intese ad offendere nessuno

----------

## makoomba

se ad un problema specifico qualcuno risponde "dai un'occhiata qui" può farlo essenzialmente per due motivi:

1 - vuole dare una mano ma, non avendo idea di come risolvere il problema, trova un post simile e lo segnala.

2 - suppone, in prima istanza, che all'autore del post sia sfuggito un 3d che tratta il medesimo argomento (ipotesi tutt'altro che remota).

in entrambi i casi, chi risponde non ha certo l'obbligo di andare a "verificare" la soluzione prima di segnalarla.

se l'howto non risolve, si continua il nuovo 3d e chi può/è in grado dà una mano per risolvere il problema.

non confondiamo il forum con un helpdesk.

----------

## Luca89

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 2) Non sarebbe stato meglio (e piï¿½ opportuno) un sobrio post nel thread dell'HowTo incriminato che dicesse qualcosa tipo:"Hey ragazzi, questa guida non va piï¿½ bene, non trovo il tal comando . L'OpenSource, almeno qui in gentoo, presuppone un pochino di "uso attivo". Se qualcosa non va bene ci si attiva, secondo le proprie capacitï¿½\disponibilitï¿½ di tempo, perchï¿½ venga aggiustata.

 

Quoto, secondo me sarebbe stato piÃ¹ costruttivo se tu avessi postato in coda a quella guida per dire che ormai Ã¨ vecchia e deprecata, cosÃ¬ i moderatori potevano aggiungere il tag corretto. Inoltre la documentazione gentoo non Ã¨ solo fatta dal forum, ci sono anche le guide ufficiali che vengono continuamente aggiornate, il wiki inglese e quello italiano. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che la gente risponde linkandoti quella guida potevi semplicemente accodare una risposta del tipo "Quella guida credo sia un po' troppo vecchia, molti comandi non ci sono neanche".

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Lo sfogo che ha generato sta mail è una cappero di Ati 9200 che su Gentoo non ne vuole sapere di andare mentre su altre distribuzioni (SuSE binaria e Debian COMPILATA) va che è una meraviglia. 

 

A parte il fatto che quoto tutto quanto detto da gutter e makoomba volevo sottolineare questa cosa che hai detto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non è che debian o suse siano sistemi operativi magici scesi dal cielo... sono "Linux" tanto quanto è "Linux" gentoo   :Smile:  Può sembrare strano ma ci girano sopra gli stessi programmi e grosso modo si configurano uguale   :Wink: 

Se dici che ati va a meraviglia sotto debian e non sotto gentoo mi sembra che la cosa sia dovuta solo e unicamente al fatto che debian e suse ti fanno la configurazione automaticamente, mentre gentoo no   :Smile: 

Ora se il problema è "non mi riesce configurare una ati" allora ci siamo   :Smile: , se invece dici "ati non va sotto gentoo" mi sa che abbiamo completamente sbagliato mira   :Wink: 

E guarda che non c'è niente di strano nel non saper configurare una ati...   :Smile:  però se permetti tra le due affermazioni di prima c'è una sottile differenza   :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Ciò che ti ha portato a questo "sfogo" mi sembra sia un semplice problema di comunicazione, le soluzioni sono due:
> 
> - hai già letto l'how-to prima di postare, non tUi è servito e hai riscontrato che è obsoleto;
> 
> soluzione: nel tuo post dici che hai già letto l'how-to e non è stato utile e che forse è il caso di aggiornalo....
> ...

 

Ametto che ieri sera mi ero alterato un pò. Una cosa che odio a morte è non riuscire entro un paio di tentativi. Ti giuro che mi fa incavolare e non poco quando me la smeno per ore su un qualcosa di semplice come dovrebbe essere l'installazione di un driver video. Lo sfogo è venuto fuori dal fatto che dopo un'oretta di ricerche sul forum ho trovato poco o nulla di "utile", inteso come giovinezza delle informazioni, ma parecchie risposte, trovate sia sul forum italiano che in quelli di altri paesi, mi hanno scoraggiato dal postare per non ricevere un cazziatone (spero mi si passi il termine) al posto di un qualche consiglio.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## klaimath

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Per fortuna ho suse sull'altra partizione altrimenti ora non avrei, senza overclock, 2200 di fps con glxgears.
> 
>  
> 
> Dunque a tuo modo ne sei uscito.
> ...

 

Non ci sono problemi a postare le mie osservazioni in fondo al post di calvizia o sul wiki, anzi mi fa piacere. Il nocciolo del problema, almeno dal mio punto di vista e quindi tutto questo post è rigorosamente SUPER IMhO, è che le mie osservazioni o un howto scritto ex-novo servono a poco se tra un mese diventano obsoleti e nessuno, io o altri, ha tempo e voglia di dargli una piccola aggiornatina.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## klaimath

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> anche se sono per lo più contrario a risposte tipo "fatti una ricerca", devo ammettere che spesso risposte quali "leggiti l'how to" sono la prima cosa che è possibile scrivere ad un utente in difficoltà.
> 
> Voglio dire, spesso le richieste di aiuto sono incomplete, o l'utente è palesemente bloccato da "ignoranza". Consigliar di seguire un how to permette a lui di iniziare a muoversi in una qualunque direzione e, in caso di nuovo errore, di formulare una richiesta di aiuto molto più precisa ("sono fermo qui", "non trovo il comando", "da qui in poi che faccio?").
> 
> 

 

Capisco perfettamente il punto di vista e lo approvo tuttavia ti faccio un esempio.

Poniamo che ho problemi con il pacchetto XYZ e che nel leggere il mio post di aiuto vi rendiate conto che sono bloccato da palese ignoranza. Giustamente mi mandate a leggere l'howto relativo in modo che comincio a ingranare e, forse, il mio sucessivo aggiornamento alla domanda risulterà più completo e permetterà di ricevere un aiuto reale. Tutto giusto fin qua ma ti sei chiesto che aiuto può ricevere un utente se viene mandato a leggere un documento obsoleto ? 

Quello che voglio dire è che, IHMO alla X. potenza, se mandi qualcuno a leggere un qualcosa di datato le domande che ti porrà in seguito saranno sicuramente "datate" così come anche le risposte che gli verranno date.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Ametto che ieri sera mi ero alterato un pò. Una cosa che odio a morte è non riuscire entro un paio di tentativi. Ti giuro che mi fa incavolare e non poco quando me la smeno per ore su un qualcosa di semplice come dovrebbe essere l'installazione di un driver video. Lo sfogo è venuto fuori dal fatto che dopo un'oretta di ricerche sul forum ho trovato poco o nulla di "utile", inteso come giovinezza delle informazioni, ma parecchie risposte, trovate sia sul forum italiano che in quelli di altri paesi, mi hanno scoraggiato dal postare per non ricevere un cazziatone (spero mi si passi il termine) al posto di un qualche consiglio.

 

Io non ho una ATI, se anche l'avessi, non sono particolarmente legato alla gara dei fps, non mi sarei preoccupato di configurarla al meglio: una volta che funziona il 2D e riesco a vedere DVD mi basta, non uso neanche XGL, sono sopravvisuto fino ad oggi senza effetti speciali e penso di riuscire a farlo ancora in futuro.

Quindi l'unico reale aiuto che potrei darti é indicarti quel post dove "qualcun'altro" ha, pazientemente, spiegato come fare per configurare tale scheda. Non dovrei farlo? Meglio che il tuo post stia li in attesa che si colleghi qualcuno che ha tempo e voglia da dedicare al tuo problema?

E, se avessi una ATI, dato che qualcuno in passato ha perso del tempo per spiegare (probabilmente in modo migliore di quello che saprei fare io nel breve tempo di un post) come configurare tale scheda, dovrei abbozzare una spiegazione frettolosa quando esiste qualcosa che, si presume, é più completo? Questo aiuterebbe maggiormente?

Hai perfettamente ragione nel dire che "quelle istruzioni" sono vecchie, datate e inutili, tuttavia, dato che hai riscontrato che le istruzioni in quell'HOWTO erano vecchie e decrepite, perché non lo hai fatto notare in quel topic invece che aprirne uno nuovo? Chi, in futuro avrà il tuo stesso problema, arriverebbe al tuo post dove si dice che il post é decisamente datatato e non proverebbe a seguirne le istruzioni. O anche, qualcun'altro, potrebbe vedere la tua segnalazione e mettersi pazientemente, ad aggiore l'HOWTO in questione. Sbaglio qualcosa nel ragionamento?

----------

## klaimath

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io avrei iniziato col vedere la configurazione adottata da queste distro e avrei cercato di replicarla su gentoo. Ma credo che lo scopo del tuo post non sia tanto quello di configurare la tua macchina bensi quello di sottolineare che a volte gli howto non vengono mantenuti.
> 
> 

 

Lo scopo del post era quello di sottolineare non solo che gli howto non vengono mantenuti ma anche che a volte, come in tutte le comunity, il vero problema è la mancanza di comunicazione o l'interpretazione errata della stessa.

Alcuni anni fa frequentavo assiduamente altri forum e posso garantirti che le domande senza senso o realmente trite e ritrite fioccavano come non so cosa. 

Ad esempio 3 post in un pomeriggio per chiedere a cosa servivano dei comandi come "df". Sul serio la situazione imponeva di prendere a "sberle" virtuali certe persone dicendogli che esistevano altri thread aperti nello stesso giorno e per lo stesso problema.

Mi ricordo che ci fu una mega lite su irc al termine della quale un utente fece una proposta interessante che voglio riportare ma che li per li non venne presa in considerazione.

La proposta consisteva sostanzialmente, non fui io a farla lo chiarisco subito, nel definire una serie di regole per chiedere aiuto come ad esempio rispondere a domande SOLO se nel testo del messaggio erano contenute una serie di informazioni come ad esempio l'output di alcuni comandi o le versioni del software incriminato oltre alla relativa configurazione del kernel, se necessaria al software, e versione del kernel stesso.

In pratica venne proposto di creare uno schema che permettesse a chi legge di farsi un'idea abbastanza precisa del problema, del hardware utilizzato ecc..

Qua avviene la stessa cosa e come dicono le linee guida postare un massimo di informazioni sul problema è sempre un buon sistema per ricevere aiuto ma non si potrebbe andare un filo più in la e decidere, ad esempio, di creare uno standard che comprenda non solo i campi per le informazioni e l'output di alcuni comandi ma anche campi relativi alla documentazione già consultata con relativa data del ultimo aggiornamento in modo che chi legge può farsi subito un idea sia della natura del problema che della reale attualità della documentazione presente e in base a ciò adattare il tono delle sue risposte.

Spero di essermi spiegato in modo non maccheronico.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## codadilupo

immagino che quell'utente sia finito a lavorare in qualche customer care, visto che propose lo stesso modello di lavoro. Ma si tratta proprio di questo. Questo non è un luogo di lavoro.

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Non ci sono problemi a postare le mie osservazioni in fondo al post di calvizia o sul wiki, anzi mi fa piacere. Il nocciolo del problema, almeno dal mio punto di vista e quindi tutto questo post è rigorosamente SUPER IMhO, è che le mie osservazioni o un howto scritto ex-novo servono a poco se tra un mese diventano obsoleti e nessuno, io o altri, ha tempo e voglia di dargli una piccola aggiornatina.

 

Bene e se te non hai voglia perché un altro dovrebbe farlo al posto tuo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Appartieni forse a quella categoria di utenti che sfruttano tutte le risorse disponibili senza mai contribuire?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Liberissimo... tuttavia poi non venire a protestare per favore...   :Smile: 

Se tu postassi il tuo howto ora poi tra un mese magari un altro utente farebbe la stessa cosa e così via... se si interrompe il ciclo virtuoso ecco che ti ritrovi howto obsoleti   :Smile: 

D'altra parte se l'howto non lo fa chi per primo si scontra con determinati problemi chi vuoi che lo faccia? Io ho una ati e se vuoi ti spiego in tre parole come usare il driver "radeon" incluso in xorg... i driver ati non li ho mai installati quindi sicuramente IO non posso mantenere un tale howto   :Wink: 

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> si potrebbe andare un filo più in la e decidere, ad esempio, di creare uno standard che comprenda non solo i campi per le informazioni e l'output di alcuni comandi ma anche campi relativi alla documentazione già consultata con relativa data del ultimo aggiornamento 

 

Inutile fare nuove regole se le poche che ci sono ancora non vengono rispettate...   :Smile: 

Per esempio c'è anche una regola che dice "non postare in fila ma edita l'ultimo post"   :Rolling Eyes:  ..............   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klaimath

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Non sarebbe stato meglio (e più opportuno) un sobrio post nel thread dell'HowTo incriminato che dicesse qualcosa tipo:"Hey ragazzi, questa guida non va più bene, non trovo il tal comando . L'OpenSource, almeno qui in gentoo, presuppone un pochino di "uso attivo". Se qualcosa non va bene ci si attiva, secondo le proprie capacità\disponibilità di tempo, perchè venga aggiustata.
> 
> 

 

Il problema non è un howto che non va più bene ne una ati che non ne voleva sapere di andare ... ho cmq vinto io ... quanto il fatto che spesso abbiamo un pò tutti la tendenza ad agire per "rimembranze". A quanti è capitato, a me spessissimo, di configurare per anni il tal pacchetto e scoprire un bel giorno che non funziona più perchè la configurazione non è più adeguata al pacchetto o ai comandi ? 

Penso che più o meno a tutti sia capitato. Di solito quando sappiamo fare una cosa raramente pensiamo che una lettura alla documentazione o semplicemente un "help" dei comandi siano realmente utili.

Nel 99% dei casi apriamo i file di configurazione, controlliamo che tutto sia come pensiamo sia giusto ... eventualmente se il pacchetto è installato su una nuova macchina gli copiamo la configurazione da un'altra o la riscriviamo a mano ... e non ci pensiamo più fino a che non spunta un qualche errore. 

Quando rispondiamo ad una domanda molto spesso accade la stessa cosa. Ci ricordiamo che di domande simili ne abbiamo lette diverse e rispondiamo in base a quello che ricordiamo. Mi ha colpito in modo particolare una guida che ho letto su questo forum, non ricordo quale, dove al inizio l'autore specificava che non avrebbe trattato alcuni argomenti come appunto le schede video perchè esistevano già degli appositi howto. Questa affermazione mi ha fatto un pò riflettere dato che se da un lato è giusta da quello opposto è certamente sbagliata o almeno si potrebbe avvisare che tra le 2 guide c'è 1 anno di differenza che in campo informatico sappiamo tutti essere un enormità.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> se ad un problema specifico qualcuno risponde "dai un'occhiata qui" può farlo essenzialmente per due motivi:
> 
> 1 - vuole dare una mano ma, non avendo idea di come risolvere il problema, trova un post simile e lo segnala.
> 
> 2 - suppone, in prima istanza, che all'autore del post sia sfuggito un 3d che tratta il medesimo argomento (ipotesi tutt'altro che remota).
> ...

 

Non si tratta di confondere un forum con un help desk quanto di un abitudine che alle volte può riflettersi anche su noi stessi perchè se rispondiamo in un certo modo al utente X la prima volta che troviamo un problema, sapendo che c'è un apposito howto in giro, ci fiondiamo a leggere senza stare a guardare se può essere attuale o meno. Se lo è tutto bene ma se non lo è la mossa sucessiva è quella di postare sul forum ponendo, come ho già detto anche se so benissimo essere una definizione in parte sbagliata ed estrema, delle domande vecchie a problemi nuovi.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoto, secondo me sarebbe stato piÃ¹ costruttivo se tu avessi postato in coda a quella guida per dire che ormai Ã¨ vecchia e deprecata, cosÃ¬ i moderatori potevano aggiungere il tag corretto. Inoltre la documentazione gentoo non Ã¨ solo fatta dal forum, ci sono anche le guide ufficiali che vengono continuamente aggiornate, il wiki inglese e quello italiano. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che la gente risponde linkandoti quella guida potevi semplicemente accodare una risposta del tipo "Quella guida credo sia un po' troppo vecchia, molti comandi non ci sono neanche".

 

E hai ragione anche tu ma come ho già detto il problema non è una guida vecchia o nuova ma un maccanismo che spesso impedisce che si possano risolvere certi problemi la cui soluzione non andrebbe a vantaggio del singolo ma di tutti. 

Premesso che non ho postato una richiesta di aiuto per non sentirmi dire di leggere quella guida, che conosco quasi a memoria ormai, se lo avessi fatto molto probabilmente adesso sarei su questo stesso forum in vostra compagnia a cercare di capire come mai non funziona e penso che nessuno farebbe caso al fatto che è un pò vecchiotta.

Di conseguenza avrei ancora il problema, la mia ati non starebbe funzionando perfettamente e non sarei in procinto di scrivere una nuova guida in modo da aiutare chi ha o ha avuto i miei stessi problemi. 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che debian o suse siano sistemi operativi magici scesi dal cielo... sono "Linux" tanto quanto è "Linux" gentoo   Può sembrare strano ma ci girano sopra gli stessi programmi e grosso modo si configurano uguale  
> 
> 

 

Ti quoto al 1000% perchè quello che ho sempre sostenuto e sempre sosterrò.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se dici che ati va a meraviglia sotto debian e non sotto gentoo mi sembra che la cosa sia dovuta solo e unicamente al fatto che debian e suse ti fanno la configurazione automaticamente, mentre gentoo no  
> 
> Ora se il problema è "non mi riesce configurare una ati" allora ci siamo  , se invece dici "ati non va sotto gentoo" mi sa che abbiamo completamente sbagliato mira  
> ...

 

Quello che intendo dire, senza sottili differenze, è se è vero che da un lato alcune distro configurano il sistema in automatico da quello opposto molto spesso ci facciamo un danno non accorgendoci che cerchiamo di risolvere, lo ripeto ancora, problemi nuovi con metodologie vecchie.

Lo scopo di qesto post non era e non è di criticare o offendere nessuno ne tirare fuori una polemica ma semplicemente di porre in evidenza alcuni problemi che giustamente non possiamo risolvere perchè nessuno ci paga per farlo e per mantenerci dobbiamo fare altro ma che in fondo affrontandoli in modo "standard" alla fine non solo non portano a niente ma danneggiano anche noi stessi.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Ametto che ieri sera mi ero alterato un pò. Una cosa che odio a morte è non riuscire entro un paio di tentativi. Ti giuro che mi fa incavolare e non poco quando me la smeno per ore su un qualcosa di semplice come dovrebbe essere l'installazione di un driver video. Lo sfogo è venuto fuori dal fatto che dopo un'oretta di ricerche sul forum ho trovato poco o nulla di "utile", inteso come giovinezza delle informazioni, ma parecchie risposte, trovate sia sul forum italiano che in quelli di altri paesi, mi hanno scoraggiato dal postare per non ricevere un cazziatone (spero mi si passi il termine) al posto di un qualche consiglio. 
> 
> Io non ho una ATI, se anche l'avessi, non sono particolarmente legato alla gara dei fps, non mi sarei preoccupato di configurarla al meglio: una volta che funziona il 2D e riesco a vedere DVD mi basta, non uso neanche XGL, sono sopravvisuto fino ad oggi senza effetti speciali e penso di riuscire a farlo ancora in futuro.
> 
> Quindi l'unico reale aiuto che potrei darti é indicarti quel post dove "qualcun'altro" ha, pazientemente, spiegato come fare per configurare tale scheda. Non dovrei farlo? Meglio che il tuo post stia li in attesa che si colleghi qualcuno che ha tempo e voglia da dedicare al tuo problema?
> ...

 

Premesso che i DVD mi andavano a scatti e che neanche io sono particolarmente legato alle gare degli fps hai perfettamente ragione nel dire che è meglio una risposta anche sbagliata o vecchia che la totale assenza di risposte ma in questo modo, IHMO e non mi scorderò mai di dirlo, siamo sempre a rispondere in modo vecchio a problemi nuovi e questo torna a discapito di tutti a prescindere da quale sia la loro conoscenza informatica e in particolare di Gentoo.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## makoomba

un howto non nasce vecchio, c'è comunque un periodo durante il quale risulterà utile.

chi lo scrive non riceve compenso e investe del tempo acciocchè altri possano risparmiare il proprio.

stesso discorso per chi propone una soluzione ad un problema che, in fin dei conti, non lo riguarda.

onestamente, non capisco quale sia il punto di tutto questo discorso.

ciò che hai su questo forum è gratuito; se cerchi garanzia di qualità in ogni intervento, paga un consulente.

----------

## Onip

Io non vedo questo "meccanismo perverso" che ci colpirà tutti prima o poi. C'è un how-to che per un periodo funziona. Quando un giorno smetterà la sua utilità il primo che se ne accorge fa qualcosa per ripristinarne l'utilità, secondo quello che può. Dov'è il problema?

----------

## mambro

Comunque se non ricordo male tempo fa era stato detto che gli howto del forum non sarebbero stati mantenuti, a favore di quelli del wiki che sono facilmente aggiornabili da chiunque

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Finora non ci avevo pensato ma mi sembra che visto come si sviluppa il discorso stia meglio nel forum di discussione   :Smile: 

Comunque non capisco il punto di questo discorso... in sostanza (imho) mancano questi due punti:

1) quale sia il nocciolo del problema

2) quale sia la soluzione eventualmente proposta

Dicendo "gli howto sono vecchi e vorrei che fossero aggiornati ogni giorno" non è che si vada tanto più in la' della fantasia   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La proposta consisteva sostanzialmente, non fui io a farla lo chiarisco subito, nel definire una serie di regole per chiedere aiuto come ad esempio rispondere a domande SOLO se nel testo del messaggio erano contenute una serie di informazioni come ad esempio l'output di alcuni comandi o le versioni del software incriminato oltre alla relativa configurazione del kernel, se necessaria al software, e versione del kernel stesso.
> 
> 

 

Mi pare che lo scopo del post fosse quello di parlare del fatto che gli Howto non fossero mantenuti o no ?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Il problema non è un howto che non va più bene ne una ati che non ne voleva sapere di andare ... ho cmq vinto io

 

Hai risolto il problema quindi?

Se si, ripesca quel post di cui parlavi aggiungi una risposta dicendo come hai fatto.

Se non fai questo, secondo me non hai il benche' minimo diritto nemmeno di pensare che il "livello degli howto non ti soddisfa" oppure che ti vengono date soluzioni vecchie a problemi nuovi.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Quando rispondiamo ad una domanda molto spesso accade la stessa cosa. Ci ricordiamo che di domande simili ne abbiamo lette diverse e rispondiamo in base a quello che ricordiamo. 

 

Mi sembra ovvio, l'esperienza servira' pur a qualcosa! O ogni volta che incontro un problema devo cancellare tutto quello che so a riguardo perche' e' potenzialmente vecchio e obsoleto?

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Mi ha colpito in modo particolare una guida che ho letto su questo forum, non ricordo quale, dove al inizio l'autore specificava che non avrebbe trattato alcuni argomenti come appunto le schede video perchè esistevano già degli appositi howto. Questa affermazione mi ha fatto un pò riflettere dato che se da un lato è giusta da quello opposto è certamente sbagliata o almeno si potrebbe avvisare che tra le 2 guide c'è 1 anno di differenza che in campo informatico sappiamo tutti essere un enormità.

 

Beh, anche qui non e' che se faccio un howto su come si installa quake sotto linux poi ti devo anche dire come si configura la scheda video, il mouse, X, opengl e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta...

Se volessi poi aggiungere dei link a tali howto, allora ci dovrei scrivere: "attenti, questi howto ora sono validi ma tra un anno forse non lo sarnno piu'?"

Dovrei preouccuparmi ogni anno di riprendere in mano quell'howto per cambiare i link che ho messo?

Boh... un howto per quanto mi riguarda non e' che un "punto di partenza". Difficilmente per fare una qualsiasi cosa con la mia Gentoo ho usato un solo howto. Molto piu' spesso ne ho usati diversi, con rimandi piu' o meno recenti... dipende dalla situazione.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Premesso che non ho postato una richiesta di aiuto per non sentirmi dire di leggere quella guida, che conosco quasi a memoria ormai, se lo avessi fatto molto probabilmente adesso sarei su questo stesso forum in vostra compagnia a cercare di capire come mai non funziona e penso che nessuno farebbe caso al fatto che è un pò vecchiotta.
> 
> Di conseguenza avrei ancora il problema, la mia ati non starebbe funzionando perfettamente e non sarei in procinto di scrivere una nuova guida in modo da aiutare chi ha o ha avuto i miei stessi problemi.
> 
> 

 

Non sono d'accordo: se avessi fatto cosi', magari ti sarebbe stato detto di leggere quella guida, tu avresti detto che e' vecchia e sono certo che si sarebbe lavorato per risolvere il problema egualmente. Ottenendo cosi' anche un thread nuovo con una soluzione nuova ad un problema nuovo.

Invece ora c'e' questa discussione (imho anche abbastanza inutile) e nessuna soluzione a come far funzionare una ati.

Ciao

il Sado

----------

## IlGab

Non ho letto tutti i reply, troppa roba. Solo 2 parole

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Ecco, quello che rimprovero a Gentoo e alla sua comunità è questo. Il non rinnovarsi. 

 

Mi sembra che le versioni di software che trovi su gentoo siano sempre più aggiornare che sulle altre distro.

Una comunity è comunque fatta da persone che hanno una vita e un lavoro a cui dedicarsi, non puoi pretendere che ci siano persone a tempo pieno che passano ore sul forum per sfornare how-to.

Quando qualcuno può o riesce a fare una determinata installazione spesso scrive un documento per aiutare chi un giorno dovrà ripetere la sua stessa operazione. Sta a chi lo legge poi trarne i dettagli o gli aiuti che gli possono servire. Mi sembra che tu abbia delle grosse pretese su un mancato supporto nei tuoi confronti, pretese che non sono assolutamente giustificate da qualcosa che ti viene lasciato gratuitamente.

----------

## Deus Ex

Linux è scelta.

Gentoo ancora di più. 

Non ti piace Gentoo? Saluti!, è stato un piacere averti a bordo.

----------

## mambro

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Linux è scelta.
> 
> Gentoo ancora di più. 
> 
> Non ti piace Gentoo? Saluti!, è stato un piacere averti a bordo.

 

Adesso non esageriamo.. le critiche costruttive sono sempre ben accette. Questo topic potrebbe essere un punto di partenza per risolvere il problema.. Io ad esempio eliminerei gli howto dal forum e li terrei solo sul wiki (è più facile aggiornarli/correggerli) sul forum potrebbe rimanere solo il topic con discussioni/suggerimenti sull'howto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Adesso non esageriamo.. le critiche costruttive sono sempre ben accette.

 

mah... forse avrò letto con un po' di prevenzione, ma non mi sono sembrate tanto costruttive...

dico questo perché sono state sollevate delle questioni che in realtà non sono tali: si tratta solo di guardare le cose da un altro punto di vista. nel momento in cui vedo delle critiche fatte da qualcuno che non ha voluto provare a cambiare punto di vista, o che ignora proprio l'esistenza delle "altre possibilità", mi permetto anche di bollare le critiche come non attendibili e non costruttive.

io credo che Deus Ex abbia ragione: se uno non si trova bene con una distribuzione, nessuno gli impedisce di cambiare.

io ho cambiato qualche volta e adesso sono quasi in pace con me stesso. non è detto che tutti al debbano pensare così, quindi chi non si trova bene non ha altro da fare che tentare altre strade... sinceramente spero che poi queste persone tornino indietro...

----------

## Cerberos86

mmm... calma... io direi di usare la poca umiltà che ci resta...

Quante volte sono passati sticky per cercare aiuto sulla documentazione per traduzione o aggiornamento...?!? Il problema docs c'è sempre stato, per difficoltài di lingua o di aggiornamento, se poi non se ne vuole tener conto è un altro discorso...

Cercare una soluzione al problema (dopo averlo messo in luce con un post come questo) direi che è fondamentale. Tuttavia il dilemma è sempre quello, qui nessuno ci guadagna da vivere, e fare gli esigenti direi proprio che non è il caso. IMHO l'unico modo di uscirne è di rendersi conto di cosa è gentoo e di quali, purtroppo, sono i suoi limiti. Io sinceramente ringrazio Gentoo per avermi fatto bestemmiare tanto... Ho imparato a consultare doc in inglese senza problemi, a conoscere più a fondo aspetti hardware e software che prima nemmeno immaginavo. I punti deboli sono quelli che alla fine mi hanno dato più soddisfazione. Tuttavia c'è stato lo smazzamento, e non poco... Ma qui NESSUNO ha mai detto che con Gentoo non ci si smazza, come tutte le scelte ha dei pro e dei contro (pillola rossa e pillola blu... io ho scelto la pillola rossa   :Wink:  )...

ciauz

----------

## mambro

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  chi non si trova bene non ha altro da fare che tentare altre strade...

 

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Non ti piace Gentoo? Saluti!, è stato un piacere averti a bordo.

 

è questo l'atteggiamento che criticavo nel precedente post. Non penso sia il giusto modo di affrontare i problemi. Non si può rispondere a una critica in questo modo.. così non si migliora, ci si isola. 

Certo, la questione posta dall'autore del topic potrebbe sembrare campata in aria ma va presa in considerazione lo stesso. Chissà quanti altri utenti al primo impatto con gentoo si sono ritrovati con lo stesso problema e magari non hanno parlato..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> è questo l'atteggiamento che criticavo nel precedente post. Non penso sia il giusto modo di affrontare i problemi. Non si può rispondere a una critica in questo modo.. così non si migliora, ci si isola.

 

parlo per quello che mi riguarda: hai frainteso quello che volevo dire... o meglio, il significato era chiaro; quello che il forum non può rendere è il tono, ed il mio non era affatto polemico. è piuttosto una considerazione: ognuno ha abitudini, attitudini, e preferenze diverse; accontentare tutti non è possibile.

qualcuno pensa che questa distribuzione e quello che le orbita intorno non siano "il meglio". a questo punto uno ha due possibilità: contribuire a migliorarla o cambiarla. non vedo nessuna polemica, né nessuna provocazione in questo. è semplicemente la libertà di cambiare

----------

## mambro

E allora scusami.. avevo capito qualcosa tipo "visto che è gratis o te la tieni così o te ne vai"   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno pensa che questa distribuzione e quello che le orbita intorno non siano "il meglio". a questo punto uno ha due possibilità: contribuire a migliorarla o cambiarla. non vedo nessuna polemica, né nessuna provocazione in questo. è semplicemente la libertà di cambiare

 

E questo è esattamente ciò che intendevo anche io.

Non essendo certo un guru, non mi permetto di dire "o ti tieni questo, o vai a cercartelo da un'altra parte". Ma non si può neanche sputare nel piatto dove si mangia o si è mangiato. Gentoo ti ha fatto imparare? Ti sei reso conto che ora tutto ciò che potevi prendere lo hai preso e non ti basta più (leggi: le guide non sono sufficienti/aggiornate)? Bene, allora la soluzione è esattamente quella che ha proposto k.gothmog.

----------

## lord_muad_dib

ciao a tutti! mi sono iscritto da poco ma uso gentoo da circa 3 anni e ho seguito anche il forum (sia questo italiano che internazionale) e devo dire che quella di gentoo è davvero un'ottima community

ho notato questo thread e voglio dire anchio la mia.

nella maggior parte dei casi i packages si installano dalla prima release all'ultima dello stesso senza cambiamenti (apparte quelli che cambiano i comportamenti di sistema.. come baselayout, i compilatori e altre sporadiche eccezioni) nei passaggi. quindi gli howTo, anche se vecchi e obsoleti in alcuni passaggi, danno comunque la giusta via per cominciare la crociata.

c'è anche da dire che chi fa o traduce l'howto in italiano non è perniente il manteiner del pacchetto in questione (di solito i manteiner dopo che pubblicano un nuovo pacchetto "difficile" sono loro che scrivono i poemi per il corretto utilizzo), magari lui stesso non ha piu aggiornato quella cosa nel suo sistema e quindi non sa neanche che c'è una versione nuova e fiammante che ha bisogno di nuove istruzioni.

data questa premessa, credo sia implicito che quando qualcuno ti rimanda ad un howto vecchio o nuovo che sia, il procedimento puo anche non funzionare per te (che so... un conflitto di librerie.. o la luna storta  :Razz: ), o che la persona non abbia aggiornato il pacchetto fino alla versione che hai tu.

mi pare molto piu scortese quando leggo in altri forum uno schifosissimo RTFM senza puntarti da qualche parte

edit: aggiungo anche che gli howto fatti per gentoo vengono scopiazzati/linkati/citati/abusati da altri forum di distro dalla blasonata "usefriendlyness", proprio perche sono utili quando c'è da aggiustare le cose  :Very Happy: 

----------

